# x11 toolkit



## ghii (May 30, 2014)

Is there any non-qt and non-gtk x11 tookit to write GUI applications?


----------



## obsigna (May 30, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_widget_toolkits#High-level_widget_toolkits

A complete one, running on plain X11 by itself is GNUStep.

This would be also a perfect choice if you want to build nice looking applications for systems in kiosk only mode, i.e. without full blown desktop installations. Several years ago, I build a Kiosk-Mode-Application for FreeBSD 5.x, it was running straight in X11 and it was looking quite nice, once I switched from the native theme to that of Étoilé. However, I am an Objective-C/Cocoa programmer for many years, and I had an easy-going with the GNUStep frameworks.


----------

